# Gluing these new plastic materials??



## inferno (May 1, 2020)

if you look at any knife supply site you will notice there is a s1it ton of new (last few years) plastic materials. like kirinite, juma, inlace, elforyn, micagrip, etc etc etc there are maybe 20-30 of these.
i know g10 and micarta glues well. i'm a bit skeptical with corian. i know when i worked as a interior carpenter we used a special corian glue for corian, and it partially melted the corian. but this was for gluing corian to corian.

so now i wonder how well these newish plastic materials glues with epoxys. metal-plastic, and plastic-plastic, basically to itself. 

usually "fat" plastics glues very poor. its too slippery.


----------



## RDalman (May 2, 2020)

All you mention have glued well with epoxy ime but they do come out plasticcy imo. Casco pro for epoxy, bauhaus have the 2x100 ml for 200.


----------



## milkbaby (May 3, 2020)

I have some carbon fiber composite and other polymer materials that I haven't used yet, but I figure they're probably not any worse than the copper and brass sheet that I already use. I rough them up with 60 grit sandpaper and use two part epoxy, though sometimes when I delaminate them while grinding I'll use super thin cyanoacrylate glue to repair (it's thin enough to wick into the space between through capillary action).

Some makers use hidden pins to help hold hidden tang handles together, not sure they are needed when using a soft wood dowel construction


----------



## BT11 (May 5, 2020)

Good surface prep and not over tightening clamps during glue up help tricky materials stick. Ive found West System GFlex epoxy sticks the best to most materials. But also use West 105/205 epoxy quite often


----------



## ForeverLearning (May 18, 2020)

One of my most recent WA's was African blackwood with a Corian spacer.

Glued well, rough the surfaces and you're fine with expoxy imo. 

I want to try recycled plastic, I've heard that doesn't take epoxy well but it seems all the rage at the moment in the UK.


----------

